# What books are you into recently?



## hypochondriac (Jul 1, 2019)

I might sound snobbish in my taste here. I returned to Christianity a few years ago so that is certainly going to shape what I read now. Im trying to fully grasp G K Chesterton but its a challenge. Everlasting Man is one.
Dostoyevsky. The Idiot and Brothers Karamazov
All Quiet on the Western Front. I should have read this book ages ago. it is absolutely awesome.
Laurence Freeman. But Im not sure Im into his version of Christianity.
Will mentioning Christianity ostracise me here?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Will mentioning Christianity ostracise me here?



Only if you proselytize.  I think you're too classy for that.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 1, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Only if you proselytize.  I think you're too classy for that.


Praise the Lord!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2019)

Exactly!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh and the Book of Kings on the Divided Kingdom. There is a message there for current world leaders. Any leader who is not accountable to some higher principles greater than themselves needs to go. We dont need you. Take your Totalitarianism/Dictatorship to another planet.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 5, 2019)

I just finished The Dirty Parts of the Bible.  It's a funny book.  I recommend it.

Don


----------



## Lara (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm reading: Never Play Dead - _How the Truth Makes You Unstoppable. _It's written by young woman of 26 who is a political Constitutional Conservative commentator (yes, controversial). However, the book is more inspirational and self-help than about politics. Standing your ground without being a jerk, working hard, liking yourself, not being concerned when others don't like you, being a voice for the voiceless, trusting God's plan, knowing you can't please everyone but always being authentic, articulate, and unafraid of the backlash because...when you know what you're talking about and what you believe in and you're willing to fight for that, it will never fail you.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 5, 2019)

I am more into lighter reading. Always have been.  Suspense, mystery and the like.  Recently I have been working through a stack of Chicken Soup for the Soul books I have.  A friend reads them as well, and we usually have a Chicken Soup exchange.  She is coming out for lunch next week, and I plan to pass on a couple.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2019)

I like fornsic-based crime/mysteries - like Sue Grafton or Kathy Reichs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 14, 2019)

debodun said:


> I like fornsic-based crime/mysteries - like Sue Grafton or Kathy Reichs.


Wasn't Sue Grafton the one who wrote the Alphabet series of mysteries?  I think I remember reading that she passed away before completing the letter Z.   I tried a couple of Kathy Reich's books because of watching Bones on TV.  Could not get interested, but probably would have had I not watched the TV show.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm currently reading 'The Drama of the Lost Disciples'...about the beginnings of the Christian Church. The Church was established here in Britain  first and the Britons took Christianity to Rome. The first Bishop of Rome was St Linus, the son of a British king. I don't think any of this is taught in schools...and it should be! Britain has an illustrious past and our children should be proud of that. Also, the Romans met their match when they tried to invade...it was not a bunch of undisciplined barbarians they were up against, but cultured, educated people. This book has really been an eye-opener for me.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 18, 2019)

Father James Martin SJ 
The jesuit guide to almost everything.
ive had my doubts about this guy and still do. Is he really taking us in a good direction or up the garden path?
he has become an lgbqti advocate which angered many conservative catholics. im just more confused than ever. the pope seems to be supporting his stance so maybe hes right. who knows. so much is left up to our discernment these days it is a concern. 
i know Martin has become popular on tv in america and appears on colberts show. not that i know much about colbert.
One thing is sure. Reading this book ive discovered that he has done his homework and he is very smart. There is a vacuum he is filling. Between dry conservative Catholic doctrine and real down to earth faith. Ive come to be interested more iIgnatian Spirituality. He makes it sound much more appealing than anyone else has. we need more peiple like him to promote the faith.
But i think he might overdo the humour sometimes. And be too hard on conservatives. People get sick ofcstand up comedians too. They want someone they can respect.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 18, 2019)

*As a retired Social Worker, and mental health advocate, I am always interested in issues surround mental health, OCD and other things I have dealt with.  
My current read is "The Secret Life of Hoarders" by Matt Paxton.  Matt is a clean up specialist who worked on the show Hoarders.  But it does not exploit the people. He uses made up names.  He discusses some hoarders, and the mental health issues behind their hoarding.  What was involved with the clean up, and what was behind the hoarding. Often (but not always) it is triggered by an emotional loss, or tramatic event.  You see it happening often after death of a loved one, divorce or whatever.
Some hoarders are professional people (one he profiles is a college professor) some are not.  I am quite interested.*


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 18, 2019)

social worker marie? Im originally a teacher but i spent 4 years as a support worker in a psychiatric hostel.
i got to know the world of social workers and mental health. 
its a tough job with minimal reward was my impression. you need to be tough as nails but still have a kind heart. i could never do it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 18, 2019)

I spent most of my career working with people with disabilities.  That is about 30 years (got my degree in my 30's.)  It is what I felt drawn to, and would not have done things differently


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 18, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I spent most of my career working with people with disabilities.  That is about 30 years (got my degree in my 30's.)  It is what I felt drawn to, and would not have done things differently


I did a brief stint as a support worker for severely disabled. i never mastered the practical side like hoisting showering dressing feeding and toileting. and my colleagues lost their patience with me so i quit.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 18, 2019)

Another book ive just read is an autobiography by Greg Sheridan.  a famous jounalist who writes for a conservative Australian newspaper.
He is friends of some pretty controversial and polarising politicians on the Aussie landscape.
it gave me an insight into the world of journalism. i wouldnt be tough enough for it unfort. maybe the people pleaser gene in me would sabotage my efforts.
i hate being hated. I suspect you have to have a level of fake diplomacy and tact which might rule me out too.
and there is the feeling that you are just peddling your own political view with minimal or cliched facts.
having said that i envy his work experiences and rich life.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm currently reading "Your Inner Fish". It traces the evolutionary process by comparing skeletal similarities between humans and fossils starting with the most elementary creatures.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 20, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I just finished The Dirty Parts of the Bible.  It's a funny book.  I recommend it.
> 
> Don


I read that. It actually was a pretty good book.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 20, 2019)

My all time favorite book is "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein. It's a tear jerker, and about to have a movie come out, on Aug 9th. I'm excited! It really is good. Narrated by a dog, which I found very interesting.

I'm currently reading the third book in a trilogy about the King Arthur legend, though I don't remember the name of it. That time frame fascinates me. I do remember the name of the first book though, which is "Hawk of May". It's about the Knight Gawain. Supposedly he was the first knight of the round table.

Ahh, as you can see, starting me on books is a mistake. I love books.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

johndoe said:


> I'm currently reading "Your Inner Fish". It traces the evolutionary process by comparing skeletal similarities between humans and fossils starting with the most elementary creatures.


for some reason i have an aversion to many science topics. hence my knowledge is miniscule.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2019)

Figure it’s easier to show you than explain. I like short crime novels.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Figure it’s easier to show you than explain. I like short crime novels.
> 
> View attachment 72988


I think i could get into crime ....oops i mean reading crime stories


----------



## 911 (Jul 20, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> I think i could get into crime ....oops i mean reading crime stories



Have you ever heard of M. William Phelps? He is a true crime write, who I really enjoyed speaking with. He wrote a book about a man who drowned his wife in their background pool here in Pennsylvania and which I was a member of the investigation team back in 2008. The book is titled “Love Her To Death.” He didn’t just drown her, but you’ll have to read the book to find out the rest. 

Phelps interviewed me by phone after receiving written permission from the Pennsylvania State Police. He later sent me a signed copy of the book, which I gave to my mother, who loved true crime books. Last year, I donated the book to a local book auction for charity. Because the book had been signed without mentioning my name as I requested, the book brought almost $300.00 for charity, which was organized to feed the hungry.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 20, 2019)

thanks 911
in your experience , would you say the most evil people are cold blooded? Have no empathy?


----------



## gennie (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm about half way through John Grisham's _The Reckoning._


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 21, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> My all time favorite book is "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein. It's a tear jerker, and about to have a movie come out, on Aug 9th. I'm excited! It really is good. Narrated by a dog, which I found very interesting.
> 
> I'm currently reading the third book in a trilogy about the King Arthur legend, though I don't remember the name of it. That time frame fascinates me. I do remember the name of the first book though, which is "Hawk of May". It's about the Knight Gawain. Supposedly he was the first knight of the round table.
> 
> Ahh, as you can see, starting me on books is a mistake. I love books.


I also loved'The Art of Racing in The Rain',being a life long dog lover,I'll read any book which involves a dog
Did you know,Kevin Costner will be the voice of the dog in the movie? I just hope the movie is as good as the book  Sue


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 22, 2019)

I did hear that Kevin Costner is the voice of the dog. I think that's awesome, I'm sure he'll do a great job. I'm hoping the movie is as good as well. Kinda worries me because there's lots of stuff coming out that day, and I haven't seen the commercial lately. Oh well...I got a little disappointed about it because I'm friends with the author on goodreads. I've been trying to reach out to him, just to give some well wishes, and haven't gotten any response. It's left me feeling bad about it all.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 22, 2019)

I just downloaded 1984 and Animal Farm from Amazon Prime (free read).   I haven't revisited those two books in several years, and with the current state of things in the world they seem more relevant than ever.


----------



## charry (Jul 22, 2019)

Harlan Coben  ..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 22, 2019)

"Red-Tails in Love" by Marie Winn, the true story of the hawks that mated and nested atop a building across from Central Park in NYC.  Also talks about the regular human birdwatchers and their involvement with the hawks and all the other birds and various species of wild life who call Central Park their home.  Lovely story.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I just downloaded 1984 and Animal Farm from Amazon Prime (free read).   I haven't revisited those two books in several years, and with the current state of things in the world they seem more relevant than ever.


I recently reread 1984 and Brave New World.  Both were more prescient than I ever would have believed during my first reading of them back in HS days.  
Ditto The Handmaid's Tale, though that was written much later.  

All these books are frightening because our modern world seems to be moving toward what we once considered impossible fictional dystopias.


----------



## 911 (Jul 24, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> thanks 911
> in your experience , would you say the most evil people are cold blooded? Have no empathy?



Oh, absolutely. You may be interested in reading about a man, who was a psychotherapist and actually researched and studied “EVIL.” 

Check out Dr. Michael Stone. He uses a scale, like 1-10, or something similar to put the different levels of evil onto a scale. Very interesting man.  
I remember reading some of his stuff about evil people and their different tendencies. Depending on what these evil people did, is where he would put them on the scale.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I'm currently reading 'The Drama of the Lost Disciples'...about the beginnings of the Christian Church. The Church was established here in Britain  first and the Britons took Christianity to Rome. The first Bishop of Rome was St Linus, the son of a British king. I don't think any of this is taught in schools...and it should be! Britain has an illustrious past and our children should be proud of that. Also, the Romans met their match when they tried to invade...it was not a bunch of undisciplined barbarians they were up against, but cultured, educated people. This book has really been an eye-opener for me.




I can't imagine how that is possible when according to scripture Jesus was born in Bethlehem. But I'd like to hear how they came to that conclusion. I've studied the Bible for over 40 years and always like to hear new info.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 24, 2019)

I like humor and history and Bible study. Not at all into organized religion.
   Lewis Grizzard is my all time favorite humorist. I also like non fiction books like The Perfect Storm.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 24, 2019)

911 said:


> Oh, absolutely. You may be interested in reading about a man, who was a psychotherapist and actually researched and studied “EVIL.”
> 
> Check out Dr. Michael Stone. He uses a scale, like 1-10, or something similar to put the different levels of evil onto a scale. Very interesting man.
> I remember reading some of his stuff about evil people and their different tendencies. Depending on what these evil people did, is where he would put them on the scale.


Well at least im not cold blooded.


----------



## norman (Jul 24, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> I might sound snobbish in my taste here. I returned to Christianity a few years ago so that is certainly going to shape what I read now. Im trying to fully grasp G K Chesterton but its a challenge. Everlasting Man is one.
> Dostoyevsky. The Idiot and Brothers Karamazov
> All Quiet on the Western Front. I should have read this book ages ago. it is absolutely awesome.
> Laurence Freeman. But Im not sure Im into his version of Christianity.
> Will mentioning Christianity ostracise me here?


Amen Brother..✝


----------



## Lara (Jul 25, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> I can't imagine how that is possible when according to scripture Jesus was born in Bethlehem. But I'd like to hear how they came to that conclusion. I've studied the Bible for over 40 years and always like to hear new info.


maybe its semantics. when jesus was born in bethlehem, places of worship were not called "churches" but rather "temples".  jesus descended from the jews. Or maybe rosemarie is talking about the first catholic church. I'm not familiar with the catholic history. i know their worship practices and doctrine are a little different than what it says in the bible.

"Tradition holds that the first Gentile church was founded in Antioch, Acts 11:20-21, where it is recorded that the disciples of Jesus Christ were first called Christians Acts 11:19-26. It was from Antioch that St. Paul started on his missionary journeys."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_Antioch


----------



## 911 (Jul 25, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> Well at least im not cold blooded.



I read a few of Dr. Stone’s book. I especially found interesting his take on serial killers, who he rates as the most evil, especially those with added tendencies. He stated that the serial killers that he studied were equal to a Jekyll and Hyde. They can be completely normal, treat their fellow man with kindness, etc., but then something in the brain snaps and they turn into a maniac. Ted Buddy, BTK and Gary Ridgway would be good examples of this type of personality.

Although, the lady that worked with BTK in his office, (Dennis Rader), made the comment that he could go off in a moment’s notice.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

Lara said:


> maybe its semantics. when jesus was born in bethlehem, places of worship were not called "churches" but rather "temples".  jesus descended from the jews. Or maybe rosemarie is talking about the first catholic church. I'm not familiar with the catholic history. i know their worship practices and doctrine are a little different than what it says in the bible.
> 
> "Tradition holds that the first Gentile church was founded in Antioch, Acts 11:20-21, where it is recorded that the disciples of Jesus Christ were first called Christians Acts 11:19-26. It was from Antioch that St. Paul started on his missionary journeys."
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_Antioch



Thank you Lara for the info. I learn something new often. What makes debates worth having.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

I like short stories now since so much to do and age slowed us down.
  I cleaned out and dusted my library this week. I noticed another author I like, Louis L'Amour. 
   One of my favorites of Grizzard though is , Elvis Is Dead and I Don't Feel So Good Myself . One of his last books he died way too early.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

the last catastrophe by tracey leonard
woman is working as a nurse in remote aussie location. has car accident and becomes quad.


----------



## 911 (Jul 26, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> the last catastrophe by tracey leonard
> woman is working as a nurse in remote aussie location. has car accident and becomes quad.



Is that fiction or non fiction? There was a really bad vehicle crash on the Turnpike during icy conditions. A car got caught between 2 semis and all but crushed the car. One of the two passengers in the backseat of the car became a quadriplegic. The man was only 56 y/o. He lived another 11 years before succumbing with pneumonia. 

What a terrible life he and his family had. I went to visit him at Christmas for the next 9 years and then I was transferred. I had asked his wife to keep in touch. When he died, she called me to tell me how much he enjoyed my visits. I helped the firemen cut him out of the car using the jaws of life. She also told me that he told her that we should have left him die.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 26, 2019)

911 said:


> Is that fiction or non fiction? There was a really bad vehicle crash on the Turnpike during icy conditions. A car got caught between 2 semis and all but crushed the car. One of the two passengers in the backseat of the car became a quadriplegic. The man was only 56 y/o. He lived another 11 years before succumbing with pneumonia.
> 
> What a terrible life he and his family had. I went to visit him at Christmas for the next 9 years and then I was transferred. I had asked his wife to keep in touch. When he died, she called me to tell me how much he enjoyed my visits. I helped the firemen cut him out of the car using the jaws of life. She also told me that he told her that we should have left him die.


it is fact. she really had a car accident and became a quad in 1988. 
you sound like a good man 911. i bet a lot of people think highly of you here.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 26, 2019)

I like short stories now since so much to do and age slowed us down.
  I cleaned out and dusted my library this week. I noticed another author I like, Louis L'Amour.
   One of my favorites of Grizzard though is , Elvis Is Dead and I Don't Feel So Good Myself . One of his last books he died way too early.


hypochondriac said:


> the last catastrophe by tracey leonard
> woman is working as a nurse in remote aussie location. has car accident and becomes quad.



I haven't heard of him. I'm behind on my book reading now though or I'd check him out.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

just started rereading Animal Farm.i was only 21 when i first read it and utterly naive.
This time. A huge difference. Every paragraph is profound. I think the author is poking fun at the idealistic notions of radical left wing agendas. In short, communism.
See how the leading demagogue pig is brainwashing them. Teaching them to demonise humans as a way of glorifying themselves. Just shows the danger of worshipping new ideas. Especially political ones.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I just downloaded 1984 and Animal Farm from Amazon Prime (free read).   I haven't revisited those two books in several years, and with the current state of things in the world they seem more relevant than ever.


im reading it now too. 
just awesome. im envious. wish i had an original writing idea like that.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 27, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> just started rereading Animal Farm.i was only 21 when i first read it and utterly naive.
> This time. A huge difference. Every paragraph is profound. I think the author is poking fun at the idealistic notions of radical left wing agendas. In short, communism.
> See how the leading demagogue pig is brainwashing them. Teaching them to demonise humans as a way of glorifying themselves. Just shows the danger of worshipping new ideas. Especially political ones.




I haven't read the book and of course it is always better than the movies but I did see the movies Animal Farm and 1984 which seem to mimic todays society.
   I wear a tin foil hat that is not too popular with most.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2019)

The _Outlander_ series.  I got into genealogy several years ago and found that the tale of Jamie Fraser and his adventures closely parallel that of my family.  My maternal side DNA is strongly Scottish Highlands and Islands. My 6th great grandfather, John Fraser born in Inverness-shire, would've been 16 at the time of Culloden.   He immigrated to Boston shortly after and became a sea captain--a career that made him quite wealthy and enabled him to own his ships and a merchantile in Boston.  He died of illness at sea shortly before the Revolution.

Grandpappy Capt. John Fraser was very well educated (just as Jamie Fraser is in the novels), and his son who was teen at the time of the Revolution (who was also well educated in several languages) went to work for the Boston merchant who was a good friend of the Marquis de Lafayette an handled the American end of financing of the French Fleet.  And that's just the beginning of the parallels on that side of the family ....the whole story merits its own thread.  The next book in the series should find the Frasers back in North Carolina around the time of the Battle of King's Mountain which was pivotal in the winning of the War for Independence.  One of my father's line from that time were Over Mountain men who had accompanied Daniel Boone into what's now Kentucky.  Four of that line fought in the Battle of King's Mountain.

Besides the family parallels, the series (except for a few draggy bits) is very well written from a sociologically and psychological perspective.  The contrast between mores of the 18th century vs the 20th are well developed.

Excellent review of the series written by an anthropologist.


----------



## MeAgain (Jul 27, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> The _Outlander_ series.  I got into genealogy several years ago and found that the tale of Jamie Fraser and his adventures closely parallel that of my family.  My maternal side DNA is strongly Scottish Highlands and Islands. My 6th great grandfather, John Fraser born in Inverness-shire, would've been 16 at the time of Culloden.   He immigrated to Boston shortly after and became a sea captain--a career that made him quite wealthy and enabled him to own his ships and a merchantile in Boston.  He died of illness at sea shortly before the Revolution.
> 
> Grandpappy John Fraser was very well educated (just as Jamie Fraser is in the novels), and his son who was teen at the time of the Revolution who was also well educated in several languages went to work for the Boston merchant who was a good friend of the Marquis de Lafayette and handled the American end of financing of the French Fleet.  And that's just the beginning of the parallels on that side of the family ....the whole story merits its own thread.  The next book in the series should find the Frasers back in North Carolina around the time of the Battle of King's Mountain which was pivotal in the winning of the War for Independence.  One of my father's line from that time were Over Mountain men who had accompanied Daniel Boone into what's now Kentucky.  Four of that line fought in the Battle of King's Mountain.
> 
> ...




My hubby is also a relative of Boone. Seems so is Pat Boone the singer.
I'm a huge history buff. Forgot much of what I learned though.
  I went as far back as Nimrod in ancient history up till today but mostly on American and Caucasian history. With a little of other eras and peoples.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> ... I went as far back as Nimrod in ancient history up till today but mostly on American and Caucasian history. With a little of other eras and peoples.



Ancient cultures are fascinating!  Because of my 99% British Isles DNA with much of it from the Atlantic side of Scotland, I purchased Facing the Ocean: The Atlantic and Its Peoples 8000 BC-AD 1500 by UK archaeologist Sir Barry Cunliffe. Bought it five or so years ago and have to read in bits at a time since it's an archaeology text and I have no background in that field.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m reading the Forsyth Saga right now. I’m discovering that it’s very different from the mini series that was on PBS. So I’m getting to discover the story all over again.


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 31, 2019)

animal farm
when you understand what the author is actually doing it is absolutely hilarious. But also tragic in the light of what actually goes on in Communist counties. for instance how less intellectual animals are made to feel stupid despite their commonsense. Intellectual bullying that creates elitism.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 19, 2019)

A couple of months ago I read'Small Fry' by Lisa Brennan Jobs. She is the eldest daughter of late Apple CEO,Steve Jobs. 
Lisa's parents never married,in the beginning he wouldn't acknowledge Lisa was his daughter. Her mom had difficulty getting him to pay child support because he claimed he 'didn't  have enough money'. He was a real S.O.B,strange guy. It was a fascinating read
A the moment,I'm reading another memoir"Growing Up Bernstein' by Jamie Bernstein,eldest daughter of legendary composer,Leonard Bernstein.I knew who he was,but not much about his personal life. I had read articles,heard rumors he was really gay She mentions actors,other composers who were collabrators, family friends with her parents,I recognized them all. Her mother really had to put with alot dealing with him. I recommend both books Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2019)

Currently I'm reading these 2 back to back.....

*Aprons and Silver Spoons: The heartwarming memoirs of a 1930s scullery maid*...and conversely... * Strangeways: A Prison Officer's Story*


----------



## Liberty (Aug 19, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Currently I'm reading these 2 back to back.....
> 
> *Aprons and Silver Spoons: The heartwarming memoirs of a 1930s scullery maid*...and conversely... * Strangeways: A Prison Officer's Story*


Might surprise you Hollygall, am finishing up a Jenny Colgan book "The Cafe' by the Sea".  Really like her work...then its back to a brand new Preston Douglas/Lincoln Child book that just came off the press!  Love those mysteries.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 20, 2019)

The best books that I have read in the past few years are:

" A man called Ove" 
" All The Light We Cannot See"
" Hotel on The Corner of Bitter and Sweet'
" The Gift of Rain" …. my all time favorite!!
" Garden of Evening Mists"
" The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein
" Cutting For Stone"

and I am fishing for a recommendation for my next great read!!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Pecos said:


> The best books that I have read in the past few years are:
> 
> " A man called Ove"
> " All The Light We Cannot See"
> ...


The Wonder by Pearl S. Buck


----------



## Pecos (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> The Wonder by Pearl S. Buck


"The Eternal Wonder" looks like a winner and I have added it to my reading list after reading the reviews on Amazon.
Thanks


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Pecos said:


> "The Eternal Wonder" looks like a winner and I have added it to my reading list after reading the reviews on Amazon.
> Thanks


Oh sorry I forgot eternal


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Oh sorry I forgot eternal


I love Pearl S Buck I haven’t read one of her books that I didn’t love


----------



## Pecos (Aug 20, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> I love Pearl S Buck I haven’t read one of her books that I didn’t love



Same here. I suppose that in the search for new authors, I forget about the old great ones.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 20, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Same here. I suppose that in the search for new authors, I forget about the old great ones.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 20, 2019)

Both hubby and I are Preston & Child fans...just received their latest today "Old Bones".  I get to read it first...lol.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 21, 2019)

It's funny how I can really love one book and dislike another by the same author.... Les Miserables by Victor Hugo was great; couldn't get into the Hunchback of Notre Dame...  Jane Eyre by C. Bronte is a fave; Villette just doesn't come close.

Or a movie can be better than the book... The Help and Howard's End come to mind.  Thoughts?


----------



## Pecos (Aug 21, 2019)

Right now I am reading: "Ordinary Grace" by William Kent Krueger.
So far, I like it quite a bit.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 21, 2019)

Pilgrimage by James Martin SJ.  Hes a good story teller. Its unashamedly Christian and helpful too.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 30, 2019)

I listen to audio books when I paint. I have a few memorable one.

The Gold Finch Movie will be released in September.

**AUDIO BOOK RECOMMENDATIONS **

Killing Commendatore by Haruki Murakami 
Kirby Heyborne - Narrator

Pachinko by Min Jin Lee

The Book Thief by Markus Zusak

The Goldfinch by Donna Tart 

Cradle and All by James Patterson

The Chemist by Stephenie Meyer

When Breath Becomes Air. by Paul Kalanithi 
Abraham Verghese. Narrator:   Sunil Malhotra - Narrator Cassandra Campbell


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Just wondered.  Who are some of your favorite authors?  And what kinds of books are your favs - like mysteries, or non fiction, etc?


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

The Gospel according to St. Luke.
what  a writer!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

hypo...read the Bible from cover to cover  a few times.  I'm back in Mathew right not, chapter 7.
Love the stories of the Old Testament and the red letters of the New one.  Its a bloody book...the story of the history of life here on the mundane rock.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Aug 30, 2019)

I started reading the new testament and finished it. Now im in the old testament. This is really the only thing I read on a regular basis. I listen to my audi books when I paint or on long drives.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> I started reading the new testament and finished it. Now im in the old testament. This is really the only thing I read on a regular basis. I listen to my audi books when I paint or on long drives.


Pauline...hey, I o tend to "skip over  Leviticus" though...not my fav chapter.


----------



## norman (Aug 30, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> The Gospel according to St. Luke.
> what  a writer!


Just wondering Hypo, can you have me canonized as a Saint,  I think the title, Saint Norman would be nice.    I'm getting tired of ''Hey You'''


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Right now I am reading: "Ordinary Grace" by William Kent Krueger.
> So far, I like it quite a bit.


I loved that book,read a couple others by the author Sue


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Really recommend "The Book of Joy," by Dalai Lama and Desmond Tutu...its a wonderful book!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 5, 2019)

how about short stories? 

 Kate Chopin's "The Astronomer's' Wife"

Plumber does house call (circa 1920)
.Husband works nights, on roof every night with telescope  looking  at heavens..
.Wife is lonely during daylight hours.
Plumber arrives, talks to wife about plumbing problem , conversation is very task oriented .
 There may be some attraction, but very muffled. 
The reader has no idea what this story is about?,

The reader eventually realizes the few pages are only a preface;, this is only giving you the setting, the possibilities of what
may occur in the future.  The  wife has found a person, and a male that is awake, alert during the daylight hours.
It is a certainty the wife will be calling the plumber again about  the pipes, perhaps coffee prepared, perhaps more.
Kate Chopin's touch is so lightly done, it took me years to figure this one out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 5, 2019)

*I just took delivery of two books.  Beyond Death by Edgar Cayce and The Sleeping Prophet by Jess Stern (a bio of Cayce).  I will probably read Beyond Death first.*


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 7, 2019)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Or a movie can be better than the book... The Help and Howard's End come to mind.  Thoughts?



I liked the Howard's End book better because it described so well the societal upheaval of industrialization.  Especially the German angle.  Couldn't fit all that in a movie.


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh (Sep 12, 2019)

"  T O L S T O Y  ''  by Henri Troyat  ...an older book.
  Actually a bio on Tolstoy and it started from when he was a kid and included an extensive family and it was mostly good times and very entertaining to read.

I say entertaining but let me elaborate as that really isn't the right word, he (((the author Mr. Troyat))))))) grabbed every detail of everything: the weather, the floors in the buildings, the anteroom or rather the open air walk in from the carriages entry, other cities besides St. Petersburg, the parks! on and on full of bright!, enlightening minutiae of tiny details around the characters.

Oddly, I liked it better than some of Tolstoy's works, that _"War and Peace"_ was only okay in my ever so giant slice of humbled pie opinion these days.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 12, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> I started reading the new testament and finished it. Now im in the old testament. This is really the only thing I read on a regular basis. I listen to my audi books when I paint or on long drives.



I try to read the Bible in the morning every day it  helps me to cope with the world around me which seems to get wackier every day.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 12, 2019)

100 Years of Solitude.  Have been wanting to read this one for a while.


----------



## gennie (Sep 12, 2019)

I've been reading some books by Miinrose Gwin, a professor in English Department at UNC.  She writes about nitty-griitty life in the deep south. Just finished _Promise, _a fictionalized account of the a tornado that struck Tupelo MS in the 1930s.


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh (Sep 12, 2019)

CallmeIshmael said:


> 100 Years of Solitude.  Have been wanting to read this one for a while.


                So, it would be nice to know how you liked that, what it was about and how it stands up to
... to ? eeeeeh maybe not _"War and Peace "_ but you know what I mean a popular one that everyone knows or read.

_________________________________________

Quickly , extra:::: Concerning bible and LC JONES .. I liked the first books of the bible, I'm not too hot or keen on the New testament at all but that's just me. Personally I liked well still!! like the old collection one with all the metaphoric / allegorical stories, wars CENTURIONS/JUDGES same diff if your a history buff and some decent guidelines in that Proverbs booklet too.

______________ and my niffty segue in to CRAP ! I"VE BEEN HERE TOO LONG AND I"M DONE TYPING AND TIRED NOW PLUS MY CAPS KEY IS ON THAT WAS A JOKE LATERZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 12, 2019)

Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh said:


> So, it would be nice to know how you liked that, what it was about and how it stands up to
> ... to ? eeeeeh maybe not _"War and Peace "_ but you know what I mean a popular one that everyone knows or read.
> 
> _________________________________________
> ...




Fair enough.  It’s hard to describe, to be honest.  The book is set in Latin America and follows the Buendia family for 5+ generations - or 100 years.  It’s an exploration of all the foibles and greatness of people within the family members and townsfolk of their small solitary town.  Word of warning, its a bit like reading a Russian literary novel in that keeping track of all the names and who’s who takes some effort.  

I like War and Peace better (I read it a few years ago - I put certain classics on my bucket list a few years ago).  I have very vivid memories of certain passages of War and Peace.  Tolstoy is  a treasure.


----------



## Sunday.abovethe.grass.meh (Sep 14, 2019)

OoohKAY ! well you're certainly right on that bit about TOLSTOY and I will probably -- no positively I will add those to my ever growing, expansive, ?(((my superlatives train of thought ran out /SARC! that means S A R C A S M btw) reviewing bucket list and NOW that I've chatted about it, THE 100 YEARS OF SOLITUDE titled book will have to be read sometime no doubt about it!

*THANKS FO RGETTING BACK!  oh a ty*po go figure just imagine.  Places to see and water to burn  Laterzzzzzz​


----------



## Pauline1954 (Sep 17, 2019)

Read or listen to the audio book of The Goldfinch. I did and saw thw Movie . 

Its a great book.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2019)

I just finished reading'The Great Alone' by Kristin Hannah
The story is set in the 70's,Ernst Allbright,a Vietnam vet comes home from the war emotionally changed.He decides to take his wife Cora,young daughter,Leni to live in Alaska,not really prepared to live there. They meet locals in small town who in the beginning help them adapt to their new surroundings.
This was a terrific book,really enjoyed it,tad long at 545 pgs but I couldn't put it down,took me 2 days to finish. I had not read any other books by the author,but I may now


----------



## gennie (Oct 15, 2019)

I've read several of Kristen Hannah's books and love her work.  I read "Winter Garden" at a time in my life when it was especially meaningful.  I also thought "The Great Alone" could have been condensed a little but overall, great book.

Right now, I'm reading some Bill Bryson.   Some also a little long but all well written.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Gennie,thanks for post about Kristin Hannah
I've read a few of Bill Bryson's books,love his sense of humor
A couple of favorites,'A Walk in The Woods, the movie version was ok
Bryson's memoir'Life&Times of The Thunderboldt Kid" was very funny,growing up in Iowa in the 50's.I could relate to some of the things he mentioned


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 19, 2019)

I just finished reading'Clock Dance' by Ann Tyler,took me 3 days ,enjoyed it
The only other book of hers I've read is 'A Spool of Thread'


----------



## Linda Doc (Nov 19, 2019)

I love biographies, especially ones about sports figures and Presidents. One I really enjoyed was "Billy Martin: Baseball's Flawed Genius," by Bill Pennington. It was hilarious in parts! Another that took me a while to get through but was terrific was "Truman," by David McCullough. I'm always fascinated by other people's lives.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Just wondered.  Who are some of your favorite authors?  And what kinds of books are your favs - like mysteries, or non fiction, etc?



I read some time back a psychological thriller by B A Paris. It's a gotta get snd read  imo. I can still feel the chill of it.

*Behind Closed Doors: The gripping psychological thriller ...*

Rating: 4.3 - ‎8,904 reviews
'Brilliant, chilling, scary and unputdownable' Lesley Pearse, bestselling author of Without a Trace. '_Behind Closed Doors_ is an intriguing, sharply gripping debut thriller' Lovereading.co.uk. '_BEHIND CLOSED DOORS_ is both unsettling and addictive, as I raced through the pages to find out Grace's fate.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 19, 2019)

Just received the new Tom Chancy book, "Code of Honor", but haven't cracked it yet.  Yesterday's  - john Le Carre' "Agent Running In The Field".


----------



## jerry old (Nov 19, 2019)

Gosh, we have our own book reviews-how neat.  Found some good leads,"
"Behind Closed Doors,"  will buy if it is at used book store.
Mickle Mantle may have been a better person had not Billy Martin become his mentor of NY nigh life.
Miinrose Gwin sounds interesting, wonder if she wrote any 'grit lit' about the south.
Then of course, The Bible, the book were all experts on, but never actually read.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 19, 2019)

Reading another mystery novel.  John Sandiford's, "Mad River - -a Virgil Flowers novel"


----------



## Liberty (Nov 20, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Reading another mystery novel.  John Sandiford's, "Mad River - -a Virgil Flowers novel"


Never heard of that one, Dave.  Just received the new Tom Clancy's book "Code of Honor"...hub just 
finished John Le Carre's "Agent Running in the Field".


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 5, 2020)

My favorite author is Nora Roberts, I’ve read most of her JD Robb books, which I need to catch up on. Right now I’m reading The Dogfather by Roxanne St.Claire fun book. I think I’ll read Love Her To Death that 911 mentioned it sounds really interesting.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 5, 2020)

Found a Cozy Mystery Series, "Drew Farthering Mysteries" by Julianna Deering that are perfect for curling up with a cuppa and a purring cat =)


----------



## Lee (Feb 6, 2020)

Just finished reading Danielle Steele's book "Jewels" and I loved it, of course I like most of her books.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2020)

I was browsing in a charity shop and came across a book by Bernard Knight. He used to be a Home Office coroner and has taken up writing about a fictional coroner set in Medieval times. I thoroughly enjoyed it and this is another author I shall be looking out for.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 6, 2020)

I've read almost all of JD Robb{aka Nora Roberts} 'In Death" series,love these books
I'm reading her latest in paperback'Vendetta In Death'
A couple of books I've recently read:
Unsheltered- Barbara Kingslover
Standing in the Rainbow-Fannie Flagg
My Days: Happy& Otherwise- Marion Ross memoir,fascinating.I didn't know she had a movie career before she became well known as "Mrs Cunningham' on ABC sitcom'Happy Days' '74-'84
A Column of Fire-Ken Follett


----------



## DaveA (Feb 6, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Found a Cozy Mystery Series, "Drew Farthering Mysteries" by Julianna Deering that are perfect for curling up with a cuppa and a purring cat =)



When I saw the name "Drew", it reminded me of the Nancy Drew mysteries that were very popular when I was a child. My cousin, who lived next door, had the whole series and she enjoyed them.
  The series that I read at that time was "The Hardy Boys".  Both were in the same vane -- mysteries solved by teen-agers.  If any of we boys were caught with a "Nancy" book we'd have been tarred and feathered by the other guys.

A different age and time.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 6, 2020)

Just got the new Preston Douglas & Lincoln Child  new mystery...we preorder each new one so its automatically sent to us.
Don't you love it when you discover a new author?  Its like finding a new "best" friend!


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

Jeffery Deaver crime mysteries


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm reading Mark Twain's Innocents Abroad that I downloaded from Project Gutenberg.  It's a fun look at Mediterranean countries in 1867. 

Don


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 6, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I'm reading Mark Twain's Innocents Abroad that I downloaded from Project Gutenberg.  It's a fun look at Mediterranean countries in 1867.
> 
> Don


I really enjoyed that too!  Twain is great


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2020)

Lee said:


> Just finished reading Danielle Steele's book "Jewels" and I loved it, of course I like most of her books.


Wasn't it movie? If so it was good. I read the book first.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 8, 2020)

We're finishing up some bookcases to add to the continuing extemsove library  now and have collected books for most of our long married life.  Just love being around books.  So enjoy sitting by the fire in winter with a good book, surrounded by other good books.  Folks come over and I can always tell if they are readers, because its a "wow" and they head straight for the books, always leaving with one under their arms.  Ain't life great for a bookworm!


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2020)

Autumn, did not know there was a movie, interested, so will look it up.

Just finished another of her books, Silent Honor, which again I liked. Steele obviously does a lot of research on the subject which makes for a good history lesson in addition to a good read. She seems spot on with facts.


----------



## Wren (Mar 8, 2020)

I’ve just read the first in a series of seven books called ‘The Seven sisters’ By Lucinda Riley, about seven girls adopted by a rich benefactor, each book about their individual  backgrounds and how they came to be adopted,  the seventh book is due out this year, that’s my reading sorted for the summer


----------



## Marlene (Mar 8, 2020)

I usually read two books at the same time - one fiction, one nonfiction.  I keep a running file of "summaries" of all the books I read and post them on FB for my book reading friends so they can see whether they would like to read them or not.  

My current reads are:  How Emotions are Made: The Secret Life of the Brain by Lisa Feldman Barrett (nonfiction) and The Dream Lover by Elizabeth Berg (a fictionalized account of George Sand).  

I love mysteries and cut my teeth on Agatha Christie - some current mystery writers I like include Louise Penny, Tana French, Lawrence Block, Dennis LeHane, and Kimberly Chambers.  

Like many that have commented, I've read tons of books of true crime and forensics as well as all of the Kathy Reich's series of the fictionalized forensics cases.  

Since I was born way back in the mountains in southeastern KY, I'm intrigued by stories set in Appalachia. Some of my favorite authors of this genre are Sharyn McCrumb and Lee Smith. One of the reasons is they are among the very few who get the dialect correct. I can't stand books that mess up the dialect because they feel like an uncomfortable assault on my mother. 

My nonfictions range from politics (love Peter Schweizer and Sharyl Attkisson's work) to behavioral economics, to brain research, to sociology/psychology, and, of course, history.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm currently reading a fantasy series called "The Inheritance Cycle" by Christoper Paolini (4 Books)
Christoper has done a wonderful job creating a rich world with interesting characters.


----------



## jujube (Mar 8, 2020)

I just got about a third of the way through a huge book by an author who quite fancies himself another Stephen King (and admits it) but who definitely isn't.   He's one of those authors who has a basically good story that could be told quite well in 250 pages but stretches it to 900.  I want to shout at him, "C'mon, man, GET ON WITH IT!!!"

I skipped to the end and sure 'nuff, he doesn't explain anything about what's going on.  Just leaves you hanging.  I just saved myself about 600 pages of slogging through cold mud.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

I responded earlier in this thread, so, I won't repeat myself. At the moment, waiting for an e-book from the library to try out my new iPad .. Queenie by Candice Carty-Williams.

https://www.simonandschuster.ca/books/Queenie/Candice-Carty-Williams/9781501196027


----------



## jerry old (Mar 8, 2020)

Those that read are interesting people to talk to, they have a wide range
of topics they can discuss intelligently (you ever notice that?).


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 8, 2020)

jujube said:


> I just got about a third of the way through a huge book by an author who quite fancies himself another Stephen King (and admits it) but who definitely isn't.   He's one of those authors who has a basically good story that could be told quite well in 250 pages but stretches it to 900.  I want to shout at him, "C'mon, man, GET ON WITH IT!!!"
> 
> I skipped to the end and sure 'nuff, he doesn't explain anything about what's going on.  Just leaves you hanging.  I just saved myself about 600 pages of slogging through cold mud.


I'm currently slogging through King's _Mr. Mercedes _and it is torture. Blah, blah, blah; this story could have been told in 200 pages but Stephen "Let's see how many pages I can drag this out" King makes it painful to read. I believe this will be my very last Stephen King book; buh-bye.

I have purchased three books by Pulitzer winner Richard Russo and I can't wait to ditch King and get started on those.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2020)

I downloaded "The Nightingale" by Kristin Hannah  to my kindle last night and am hoping it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I responded earlier in this thread, so, I won't repeat myself. At the moment, waiting for an e-book from the library to try out my new iPad .. Queenie by Candice Carty-Williams.
> 
> https://www.simonandschuster.ca/books/Queenie/Candice-Carty-Williams/9781501196027


After your post, I took a quick look at this and put it on my list at Amazon. I know that it is largely a woman's book, but sometimes those turn out to be great. Let us know what you think.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I downloaded "The Nightingale" by Kristin Hannah  to my kindle last night and am hoping it lives up to my expectations.


Love that book!  Will be interested to see what you think.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Love that book!  Will be interested to see what you think.


Agreed.  Wonderful book, so real, exciting, well written.  One of the best, if not the best, of it's kind.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 8, 2020)

The Little Disturbances of Man, short stories by Grace Paley.  Reminds me of Damon Runyan.  Not usually into short stories, but will make an exception for this one.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

I just finished reading'The Watergate Girl' by Jill Wine-Banks which I found fascinating
I know who she is, but didn't realize what her job was during the Watergate Scandal.The late Archibald Cox hired her,she was the only female lawyer who helped prosecute high ranking White House officials.She cross examined Nixon's long time sec,Rosemary Woods, asking about the 'infamous 18 min 'gap tape,John Dean,White House counsel among others
In her varied career,she held jobs as general counsel for U.S. Army,CEO of American Bar Assoc.She now is a legal analyst on MSNBC


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I downloaded "The Nightingale" by Kristin Hannah  to my kindle last night and am hoping it lives up to my expectations.


I loved 'Nightingale' a terrific book,couldn't put it down,took me 3 days to finish Sue


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 9, 2020)

THE TATTOOIST OF AUSCHWITZ by Heather Morris

Also by  her,,,,CILKA'S JOURNEY.
Both about the prison camps of World War two.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> THE TATTOOIST OF AUSCHWITZ by Heather Morris


I read that.  Good read.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 9, 2020)

Since  you have read  The Tattoist,, you will like Cilka's Journey.

THE PROMISE  by Ann Weisgarber,, is about a mail order  bride.

A good read.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm about to start reading'The Kellogg's:The Battling Brothers of Battle Creek" by Howard Markel
The 2 brothers,Will the founder of Battle Creek Toasted Corn Flakes and his older brother,John was a physician,best selling author,patron saint of wellness.
I'm always interested in reading about well known families, their relationships with each other,some good,bad.If the family members reconcile their differences


----------



## gennie (Mar 11, 2020)

"Herb Gardening for Dummies" and "Small Space Container Gardening".  Anyone see a trend here?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2020)

The book I'm reading now is'Hero Dogs' by Wilma Melville with Paul Lobo
Wilma is a retired phys ed teacher,she volunteered to become a canine search&rescue handler with her black lab,Murphy in '95.Their 1st mission was helping after Oklahoma City bombings.At the time there were only 15 FEMA certified dogs in U.S.
The book is about how she singlehandly started a pilot program National Disaster Search Dog Foundation in Calif.All the dogs are rescues,rejects and strays.The first 3 dogs she rescued were all golden retrievers,with help of volunteers&others she paired them with firefighters.
What I've read so far is fascinating&emotional,I've shed a few tears Sue


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

Mark Twain:  Roughin' it    and   The war Prayer


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2020)

Haven't been able to concentrate on reading for the last week.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 26, 2020)

You're going to think I'm sick, but in these viral times I'm havin' a blast rereadin' Stephen King's _The Stand_. =guffaw=


----------



## jujube (Mar 26, 2020)

Because all the libraries here are closed until further notice, I'm reading a lot of my "favorites" on my bookshelves again (this isn't a sacrifice in most cases......I enjoy re-reading good books.  After all, we listen to a symphony over and over again, don't we?)

So here I am, reading "Sophie's Choice" again for the first time since the 1970's.  I absolutely loved it the first time around.  This time, I'm muttering, "C'mon, William (Styron), get a move on!  Pick up the pace!  I know you like to hear yourself talk, but enough is enough!"

It must be me getting crotchety in my old age, but I don't have the patience any more to slog through some author using $1000 words when the $1 words will do just fine.  That's not to say that I don't love a good turn of phrase as much as the next person, but let's just tell the story and tell the story well.  I can't help but feel that these authors are shouting, "HEY, LOOK AT ME! I WENT TO COLLEGE AND GOT A DEGREE IN ENGLISH!  I KNOW A BUNCH OF BIG WORDS AND I LIKE TO USE THEM LIBERALLY BECAUSE I CAN!!!"


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> I can't help but feel that these authors are shouting, "HEY, LOOK AT ME! I WENT TO COLLEGE AND GOT A DEGREE IN ENGLISH!  I KNOW A BUNCH OF BIG WORDS AND I LIKE TO USE THEM LIBERALLY BECAUSE I CAN!!!"


I know people for whom that choice of words is common.  That's the way they speak.  It's not always a put-on.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 26, 2020)

I finished reading The Bookish Life of Nina Hill by Abbi Waxman. I enjoyed it and it was easy to read and I love books. Currently reading Chop Suey Nation by Ann Hui - a recommendation from my daughter. Its based on her travels and a true story. Not sure next but maybe Underland by Robert Macfarlane.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 26, 2020)

Books are currently my momentary escape from the world around me.


----------



## gennie (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm especially grateful for my Kindle and being able to get new books through my computer.


----------



## Lee (Mar 27, 2020)

I just finished one by Mary Higgins Clark, one of the older ones, Moonlight Becomes You 

And that is the reason I had a hard time falling asleep and staying asleep. Still was worth it though, a great read.

Too bad she is no longer with us, she was one of the greats for suspense.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 27, 2020)

gennie said:


> I'm especially grateful for my Kindle and being able to get new books through my computer.



My husband and and I are grateful for our Kindles, too. We filled up our house with 20,000 books, including a lot in the basement in boxes. We had to give 2000 away to charities to make room for more. We always had stacks of books everywhere because we'd run out of bookcase space. 

Then we got Kindles, and things became so much simpler. They're not as sensually satisfying as paper books, for sure, but they're so convenient! You can get your books so quickly, carry bunches of them with you anywhere so easily, store them so simply. We now have 3000 books between us on our Kindles. 

I sure wish Amazon would introduce a feature for organizing one's Kindle books into folders and subfolders, though. It's a pain in the butt trying to remember what you've got on the damn things, and it's not easy to scan the list. Oh well...

Fi


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 28, 2020)

Anybody remember - Little Big Books?


----------



## Fiona (Apr 7, 2020)

If anyone wants to read a work of fascinating nonfiction that will give you some perspective on our current pandemic, I highly recommend the book I just finished—_Pale Horse: The Spanish Flu of 1918 and How It Changed the World_ by Laura Spinney. It's very well researched, and it's written with a tone that is lively & engaging, not depressing at all.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 7, 2020)

Fiona said:


> If anyone wants to read a work of fascinating nonfiction that will give you some perspective on our current pandemic, I highly recommend the book I just finished—_Pale Horse: The Spanish Flu of 1918 and How It Changed the World_ by Laura Spinney. It's very well researched, and it's written with a tone that is lively & engaging, not depressing at all.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'm always on the look out for something good to read.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Anybody remember - Little Big Books?


I remember the name, but when I looked at them via Google I don't remember the individual titles.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 7, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'm always on the look out for something good to read.



Oops—got that title wrong: it's _Pale *Rider*: The Spanish Flu of 1918 and How It Changed the World_ by Laura Spinney. Sorry...

Fi


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 7, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I remember the name, but when I looked at them via Google I don't remember the individual titles.


Here you go my friend.
http://www.biglittlebooks.com/related.html


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 7, 2020)

Fiona said:


> Oops—got that title wrong: it's _Pale *Rider*: The Spanish Flu of 1918 and How It Changed the World_ by Laura Spinney. Sorry...
> 
> Fi


No worries I found it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 11, 2020)

Bought this  book at  flea market last year.
SPRING MOON by Bette Bao Lord.
This is  a book about China  before & during the time  communism took over.
Very interesting    read as the  lady in  book is from well to do family .
The changes  she experiences n her life time.

I believe the  author of the book is her grand  daughter  who  left China with her parents to  go to Washington D.C.
Her parents left  their infant  daughter behind in care of   her  aunt.
There is a follow up book about  the sister's life in  China.  
EIGHTH  MOON     
The two sisters eventually reunite &  write this book together.

After reading the two   books, I can't help but  wonder  about their lives now.
What  adjustments the younger sister had to make.
Did   she get to fulfill her dreams?


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 11, 2020)

Right now I'm reading 2 books:
1. God Save Texas - yup, it's all about Texas
2. Elderhood - yup, it's all about getting old with answers to questions that you probably were afraid to ask.


----------



## Marlene (Apr 11, 2020)

Stonewalled by Sharyl Attkisson.  Great read . . .but then, all of her books are great reads.


----------



## Lc jones (Apr 11, 2020)

The Lady of the Rivers by Phillippa  Gregory.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm reading another book by Kristin Hannah'Summer Island' This story is about a mother,Nora, a celebrity talk show host, who walked out on her marriage leaving her 2 young daughters Ruby&Caroline with their father.
I like this author,the other books of hers I've read are:
Home Again
Things We Do For Love
Firefly Lane
The Nightgale
The Great Alone


----------



## Linda Doc (Apr 19, 2020)

I've been devouring sports biographies and autobiographies the last month or so. Just started reading "Doc," by Doc Gooden. If you like baseball, it's a great read.


----------



## gennie (Apr 19, 2020)

Just finished The Dutch House by Anne Patchett and working on The Guardian by John Grisham.   Both good reading.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 19, 2020)

I am still reading The Dutch House by Anne Patchett and it's good, I am going to attempt Mercury by Margot Livsey. It's about a Thoroughbred horse.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm pulling books from my massive library. I'm reading "Gods of the Egyptians" and"Ancient Egyptian magic",  also re reading my Kahil Gibran books.  I only read non-fiction.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2020)

Just finished _Mr. Mercedes_ by Stephen King.  Yawn.  That's time I'll never get back.


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 20, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Bought this  book at  flea market last year.
> SPRING MOON by Bette Bao Lord.
> This is  a book about China  before & during the time  communism took over.
> Very interesting    read as the  lady in  book is from well to do family .
> ...



I google her (Bette Lord) and her daughter is actress Lisa Lord.


----------



## Carol_1960 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wow! Some taste you have in books. I've been listening to a lot of audiobooks recently, mostly BBC drama, I'm thinking about starting a thread here to share it with you folks


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks Iris Senior,, I keep  forgetting  how much information Google  has.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 23, 2020)

hypochondriac said:


> I might sound snobbish in my taste here. I returned to Christianity a few years ago so that is certainly going to shape what I read now. Im trying to fully grasp G K Chesterton but its a challenge. Everlasting Man is one.
> Dostoyevsky. The Idiot and Brothers Karamazov
> All Quiet on the Western Front. I should have read this book ages ago. it is absolutely awesome.
> Laurence Freeman. But Im not sure Im into his version of Christianity.
> Will mentioning Christianity ostracise me here?




Hi Hypo!  Noticed your post, new here, so catching up!  Notice my screen name 'Doughboy'- Hence an enthusiast of WWl!  AQotWF was one of my favorite books...Also watched a youtube video of the WWl hero's Sgt. Alvin York/ Christian who didn't want to kill, but ended up being one of the early medal of honor winners.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2020)

I wasn't going to post this but a friend asked me to add this to this thread.  My two last books.  These are spiritual messages from Holy Angels.
"Angels Explain Death and Prayer" and "Angels explain God and the New Spirituality"  from 3 Light Technology Publishing.
These are available through Barnes and Noble, Amazon, Google Play and Apple Tunes.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2020)

Doughboy:  Did you see the movie with Gary Cooper?  (Alvin York)


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Lately most of the books I've read to completion have been memoirs by female musicians.  I read Horror Stories by Liz Phair, High School by Tegan & Sara Quinn and When I Grow Up: A Memoir by Juliana Hatfield most recently.  Before that I read a science fiction novel, Lexicon by Max Barry.

I'm currently trying to get into a non-fiction book, Behave by Robert M. Sapolsky but it hasn't grabbed me yet.  Before that I tried to get into The Long Utopia by Terry Prattchet and Stephen Baxter and Proxima by Stephen Baxter (two science fiction novels) but neither of them grabbed me either.


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2020)

I'd thought I'd had my fill of biographies and autobiographies, but couldn't resist Bruce Springsteen's _Born to Run.  _It's interesting, and I like his writing style!


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

"Queenie" by Candice Carty-Williams. Not for everyone - very "raw".

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/36586697-queenie


----------



## gennie (May 17, 2020)

I, too, have a massive library.  All stored on my Kindle and accessible with a touch to the screen.  No storage problem there and nothing to dust.

I just finished "The Goldfinch" by Donna Tartt and it was one of those books you wish would hurry up and be done.  I kept looking for the spectacularness that others seemed to have found but missed it.  I'll try the movie since it's free on Prime.  Maybe it's buried too deep for my old brain.

I'm a travel nut with expired wheels so am thinking I'll re-read some of Mitchner's classics.  Just began "Mitch, Please" by Matt Jones and included in the queue is  Ronan Farrow's "Catch and Kill."

So many books, so little time.


----------



## Misti Mae (May 17, 2020)

Since I am into Disney so much I have been into for a few years now these Twisted Tales by Liz Braswell and the one I am currently reading is called Straight On Till Morning. It is a story about Wendy Darling from the Peter Pan stories and what if she went to Never Land first with Captain Hook instead of Peter.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 17, 2020)

The Time Traveler's Guide to Medieval England: A Handbook for Visitors to the Fourteenth Century
by Mortimer, Ian

Wow - just wow - must read if you are interested in history.


----------



## Pecos (May 17, 2020)

I am about 35% of the way through The Nightingale by Kristin Hannah.

This is proving to be a great book.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 18, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am about 35% of the way through The Nightingale by Kristin Hannah.
> 
> This is proving to be a great book.


I finished this terrific book in 3 days,couldn't put it down.She is one of my new 'favorite' authors,started reading her books last yr Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 18, 2020)

Last yr I 'discovered' author,Pam Jenoff.She writes historical fiction based on true events
A week ago I finished 'The Diplomat's Wife',now reading 'The Ambassador's Daughter'


----------

